# Facebook Marketplace



## WV1951 (Jan 13, 2018)

This thread is directed mostly at the old farts like me that hasn't kept up with the times. I don't own a cell phone(wife does) and I do not use any social media.
However, I had an individual tell me about Facebook Marketplace a couple of weeks ago. I had no clue what he was talking about, but with a little investigation, and using my daughter's face book account, I couldn't believe how much more was listed than I had found on craigslist. It has a funky search engine and takes some trial and error to get the gist of it.
In my search for a new ride, I am guessing that many people do not trust cl with all of the bass press and reputation it has garnered, and most people trust face book.
So for those not familiar with it, do some investigation and give it a try.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't have a facebook account but had a look using my wife's account. I searched "fishing" and there was a fair amount of gear. It kind of had the same feel as craigslist to me. Admittedly, I didn't spend that much time or check it with any kind of detail. 

I had no idea this existed. Options are always good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fire1386 (Jan 15, 2018)

Have used Marketplace for a while now and like it as an added place to search. I wish they would update it to work on tablets and the pc's. It doesn't have the icon to click on for tablets or PC's yet, so can only go to it when it shows up on the news feed after clicking on something else listed for sale in my news feed. As always use caution if a deal sounds just to good...


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 15, 2018)

Fire,
It does work on some pc's and tablets, but is dependent on the user's account. It would not work on my account on my pc, but when I use my daughter's account, it comes right up. I did some researching and found that many people have the same problem. Makes no sense, but it is what it is.

LDUBS,
The search engine is horrible. Can't just use one or two search words and get all of the results. You can type in "boats" "boat trailers" "boat motors" "boat and trailer" "bass boat" "fishing boats" "aluminum boats" "outboard" etc. etc. and get different results. Some will overlap and some will show up on two or three of the search words, but not on others. Indeed, very strange. In your case, type in "fishing equipment" then try "fishing rods" then try "reels" then try "fishing reels" then try "fishing tackle"......you get the gist.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 16, 2018)

Huh, no problem accessing it on my laptop. Just for the heck of it I tried to access it on my wife's iPad. No dice.

Thanks again for the info. Good to know.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 31, 2018)

I use it, but don't like it's layout, or search function as much as craigslist. Especially for vehicles craigslist you can narrow by year, fuel type, transmission can't do that on market place in my search for an old square body chevy truck crew cab so 1973-1991 crew cab truck for a build I want to do, it was easy on craigslist to just put in a newest model year of 1991 and search crew cab, quad cab or whatever. With marketplace not so much always get a ton of clutter from other trucks. I post on it when I want to sell as so many people use it now. But I guess I'm one of a few in my generation that just doesn't get what was wrong with craigslist. Somebody could scam you just as easily on marketplace as they could craigslist. Still have to you use the same caution when buying or selling when dealing with all the idiots that inhabitant the earth now. Tons of facebook groups as well which I'm on some that are devoted to things I like, but still find forums easier to use for discussions.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 31, 2018)

Yea, the layout wasn't thought out very well. Now that I have been on it longer, I am learning that probably 2/3 or 3/4 of the listings are old and have not been removed.
Also, it matters what words are used when searching. "boats" "aluminum boat", "14 ft boat', " bass boat", 14' boat", 14' aluminum boat", "boat trailer', "outboard motor', will give a list of items that overlap some, but not always. I have found some listings that meet my criteria on a particular set of words, but won't show if they are slightly altered. It takes patience.


----------



## PGRChaplain (Feb 18, 2018)

I Cruise Marketplace and 2 local pages, Mens Toys and Man Cave Garage Sale. There's some great Deals on there. Ladt week I picked up a Makita cordless Drill/Flashlight combo that has 2 batteries and the case for $30.00. Looks New. Guy got it for a gift and stated he wasn't Handy!


----------

